# Burner backfire



## Thatnoobguy (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello everyone. Finally got to a point where my bbq is somewhat useable. When it's working it works great but occasionally it backfires and the flame goes from being in the slits inside to burning where the gas and air are mixing.  Doesnt look the best yet since I'm still trying to figure out the bugs. When it's working properly it gets the stainless tank hot quick. Any idea why it's doing this? Thanks in advance.
Pic 1: working properly
Pic 2: gas inlet to reducer
Pic 3: Burning in reducer after backfiring.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2020)

Usually when something like this occurs in gas grills it is due to spider webs in the orifice. 

Have you checked your orifice for any blockages?

John


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 4, 2020)

Im no expert by no means but I’m thinking the end of the burner needs to be capped off with air slots cut into it. Would need someway of controlling the amount of air into the burner with dampeners. The orifice would screw into the end of the burner.

Johnny Ray


----------



## Thatnoobguy (Jan 4, 2020)

No blockages, everything is clear. Will see if I can find a way to cap end and still allow air to go in.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2020)

Your burners have too many slots cut in them...   There is no back pressure...  Reduce the slots by at least 50%...  maybe 66%...   AND  put a cover on the bell fitting where the orifice it...  make it adjustable for air...


----------



## Thatnoobguy (Jan 5, 2020)

I will weld up  some of the slits and try to figure way to make an adjustable cover


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2020)

Try just using one of the ribbon burners...   Plug off the one you aren't using...  If that gives you satisfactory heating, you might want to relocate it in the center...   
That will give you an idea if it will work.....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2020)

I hope this makes sense....  Dave


----------

